# Safely Defrosting Brisket



## socalq (Oct 17, 2013)

I have a frozen 12 lb vacuum-packed brisket packer that I'd like to smoke Friday night. In a perfect world, I would want to have the meat defrosted by Friday morning so I can rub and inject it. 

I don't think it will be defrosted in 24 hours if I let it sit in the refrigerator. What's the safest way to get the meat defrosted by Friday morning - at least to the point where I can rub and inject it? 

Thanks!


----------



## jirodriguez (Oct 17, 2013)

Leave it in it's plastic and place it in a 5 lb. bucket, fill the bucket about half full of ice then place it in the tub and fill the bucket with cold water. Once the bucket is full continue a tiny stream of running water, add more ice every hour or so. It will take several hours to thaw, but this is how a lot of restraunts thaw out large chunks of frozen meat in a hurry. The ice is needed to keep the temps cold, but not freezing - ideally you would shoot for a water temp around between 32° and 35°.

This is a bit of a pain to do right, but it is the fastest way to safely thaw a large chunk of meat.


----------



## kc5tpy (Oct 17, 2013)

Hello JIRodriguez.  GREAT TIP!  I can see it may be a pain but needs must.  Learn something new almost everyday here.  Thanks for posting.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## little smokey (Oct 17, 2013)

JIRodriguez said:


> Leave it in it's plastic and place it in a 5 lb. bucket, fill the bucket about half full of ice then place it in the tub and fill the bucket with cold water. Once the bucket is full continue a tiny stream of running water, add more ice every hour or so. It will take several hours to thaw, but this is how a lot of restraunts thaw out large chunks of frozen meat in a hurry. The ice is needed to keep the temps cold, but not freezing - ideally you would shoot for a water temp around between 32° and 35°.
> 
> This is a bit of a pain to do right, but it is the fastest way to safely thaw a large chunk of meat.


Exactly how I learned working in hotels and restaurants.  Good job JLRodriguez


----------



## socalq (Oct 18, 2013)

Thanks, all!


----------

